# Would like to meet expats living in San Cristobal de Las Casas



## vacabelle (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, ...any expats living in San Cristobal de Las Casas that would like to meet me? I am planning to retire in Mexico and will be making a trip to check out San Cristobal de Las Casas in November - December of 2013. I would like to meet others who have retired in the area and hear about their experiences. I seek a place where I can learn about the people, find a good way to learn Spanish, then I want to get involved in community service organizations. Is San Cristobal de Las Casas a community oriented city with active service groups that provide help for children, women and animals? Thank you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is an organization called Los AMigos de San Cristobal composed of expats and Mexicans. Google it. 
There is an organization about dogs I believe, I do not know how active it is and if it still exist. You may want to google li tsie or li tzie or le tzie or le tsie they may have been other words with it. It means the dog in Tzotzil..
There also was a man in Amatenango called Joel, he is the owner of micafe and at one time he was looking for help with a spaying clinique.


----------



## vacabelle (Apr 30, 2013)

citlali said:


> There is an organization called Los AMigos de San Cristobal composed of expats and Mexicans. Google it.
> There is an organization about dogs I believe, I do not know how active it is and if it still exist. You may want to google li tsie or li tzie or le tzie or le tsie they may have been other words with it. It means the dog in Tzotzil..
> There also was a man in Amatenango called Joel, he is the owner of micafe and at one time he was looking for help with a spaying clinique.


Thank you citlali.  This information is exactly what I was hoping to find. I looked up the Los Amigos de San Cristobal organization you suggested and will be contacting them shortly. I plan to follow up on the other leads you suggested too. Thank you - your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a school who uses volunteers to help. They do work for street children. Its called La Casa de las Flores. You can also meet some exoats at the Yik coffee house in el centro.


----------

